# did I do this right



## mattyoc20 (Dec 20, 2013)

20131220_165446.jpg



__ mattyoc20
__ Dec 20, 2013






Bacon has been curing in the brine for two weeks.  Jist pulled it out and want to make sure it looks right.   In the fridge uncovered til sunday when I smoke.  Thoughts? Comments?  I'm  Really nervous. I don't want to get anyone sick.  Hoping for some christmas bacon on wednesday.  Also hoping for a meet slicer for Christmas. Thanks for all the help


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 20, 2013)

Pops brine? Your own brine? Did you use cure? More info needed.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 20, 2013)

How's the color? Is it off, not brown like gonna expire? Ifn no pink salt, forget it.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 20, 2013)

If you used Pops recipe, you'll be fine. We all get those attacks of nerves I mean its unnatural to keep fresh pork in the reefer for over a week right?

If there is no significant color change, no smell, you are most probably just a normal first time bacon maker. It looks mighty fine from here.

Just keep thinking of all the smoke you'll get to enjoy Sunday, we are all envious!

/whispers Did ya slice a couple a thin slices and fry it low and slow to check the salt taste?


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 20, 2013)

I did use pops brine and I did do a taste test.  Not salty enough I think its bc I used kosher salt instead of sea salt


----------



## foamheart (Dec 21, 2013)

mattyoc20 said:


> I did use pops brine and I did do a taste test. Not salty enough I think its bc I used kosher salt instead of sea salt


This is my opinion, I have smoked awhile, but I came here to refine my skills and learn about curing. Then I learned there was so much I didn't know. BUT anytime you cure something you need to give it a day or a week or a month after the smoke to make a decision about how it comes out. I said on another thread last week, I have had things I should have thrown out after tasting that I had to make more of a week later.

Pops recipe is great, I cured bacon so it must be idiot proof. But it does teach patience as well as mastery of the smoker. You'll do fine. Nothing better than your own smoked bacon and just wait till you try Pops breakfast sausage.......... Oh My!

Oh I usually use canning salt.


----------



## wade (Dec 21, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> BUT anytime you cure something you need to give it a day or a week or a month after the smoke to make a decision about how it comes out. I said on another thread last week, I have had things I should have thrown out after tasting that I had to make more of a week later.


That is so true. Flavours need time to mature and raw smoke can taste pretty nasty. I took 4 sides of cold smoked salmon out of the smoker last weekend and when I do I immediately test one of them for salt taste. The smoke taste is always quite sour at that time and if you didnt know better you would throw them away. But a week later they are divine and ready for slicing.


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 21, 2013)

Keep notes on the recipe you used and how you thought it turned out. You can adjust the salt flavor by reducing the sugar a little or adding more salt. Once you have it the way you like it is very dependable. I have it the way I like it and use the same recipe for bacon, ham, Canadian bacon and the salt level is just how I want it.


----------

